# So I'm putting in a 60 hour week



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I love when a customer calls and says..
"We have a line that our electrician has been working on, he's in the clinic.. When can you start"
"Oh yeah, it has to run production.... Monday"
It's a scrap conveyor for 4 presses, all underground, a total of 2 30 conductor teck cables run, and a butt load of controls work to do.. I need the money!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> I love when a customer calls and says..
> "We have a line that our electrician has been working on, he's in the clinic.. When can you start"
> "Oh yeah, it has to run production.... Monday"
> It's a scrap conveyor for 4 presses, all underground, a total of 2 30 conductor teck cables run, and a butt load of controls work to do.. I need the money!


 You are in the money..:thumbup:

It will be a long week but in the end you will have the extra money and all the control work will shapen your skills...there is allways something to learn when doing control work.:thumbsup:


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You are in the money..:thumbup:
> 
> It will be a long week but in the end you will have the extra money and all the control work will shapen your skills...there is allways something to learn when doing control work.:thumbsup:


No doubt! It's the working under 4 running presses that makes the money so difficult to look forward to!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

The older I get the more I focus on control and automation. It's easier on the old carcass to bang out PLC code than it is to pull wire on a ladder.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

kevmanTA said:


> I love when a customer calls and says..
> "We have a line that our electrician has been working on, he's in the clinic.. When can you start"
> "Oh yeah, it has to run production.... Monday"
> It's a scrap conveyor for 4 presses, all underground, a total of 2 30 conductor teck cables run, and a butt load of controls work to do.. I need the money!


 
60 hour week, what are you on vacation? 60 hours is nothing special.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> 60 hour week, what are you on vacation? 60 hours is nothing special.


Sad to say in America, if you're not killing yourself at work, then you're not working hard or long enough.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Sad to say in America, if you're not killing yourself at work, then you're not working hard or long enough.


 
Why do you have to be killing yourself? 

I love what I do, I am getting ready for a 48 hour weekend, we were hired by an electrical contractor to install bypasses around a several of UPS's and ATS's. Spec.s detail I have to be on site. That's we I call a GOOD EDGE, on getting the job.

I enjoy the work and the challenge. Others hump the 8000 feet of temporary cable, what could be better.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> 60 hour week, what are you on vacation? 60 hours is nothing special.


It sure the hell is if you lived in CA. Im happy when i get a 6 hour week...

~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> It sure the hell is if you lived in CA. Im happy when i get a 6 hour week...
> 
> ~Matt


 
UNfortunatly too many people are gettting a ZERO hour work week. Let's hope that improves.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> UNfortunatly too many people are gettting a ZERO hour work week. Let's hope that improves.


Yeah, I got one of them last week, and the week before, and the one coming up... My soonest job is on the 20th... 

~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, I got one of them last week, and the week before, and the one coming up... My soonest job is on the 20th...
> 
> ~Matt


 
Silicon Valley is suppose to be returning to business, you seeing or getting any of that?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> Why do you have to be killing yourself?
> 
> I love what I do, I am getting ready for a 48 hour weekend, we were hired by an electrical contractor to install bypasses around a several of UPS's and ATS's. Spec.s detail I have to be on site. That's we I call a GOOD EDGE, on getting the job.
> 
> I enjoy the work and the challenge. Others hump the 8000 feet of temporary cable, what could be better.


I enjoy it too, and I can't help but take every bit of hours available to me. My girlfriend works her 30 hours in 3 days. I wish I could enjoy longer weekends more regularly. Recently it's been feast or famine.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

brian john said:


> 60 hour week, what are you on vacation? 60 hours is nothing special.


i agree, i have been on 60+ for more than 2 months.
unlimited ot paid for by the gc, i turn in over 300 hours in tickets a week.
:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Just do not count on OT money, when you buy a house or plan a life style.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

60 hours is a lot, too much.

Health, family, friends!!!

Aside from that, how do you stay focused doing that much work? Redbull? I have a tendency to be less productive as I work more than 9 hours in a day, unless I can see the finish line only an hour away.

Like people who don't take breaks. I don't know how productive they think they are!


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't take an afternoon break.. 5 minutes for coffee and a muffin, 10 minutes for lunch, the rest is go go go..

Still have to finish tommorow, ran some 30 conductor #12 teck cable today, couple motor feeds, some nice controls stuff, all good fun.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kaboler said:


> 60 hours is a lot, too much.
> 
> Health, family, friends!!!
> 
> ...


Thats just a normal work week in the real world..


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

kaboler said:


> 60 hours is a lot, too much.
> 
> Health, family, friends!!!
> 
> ...


60 hours is nothing. I used to routinely work 75-80 hour weeks and even pulled a few 110 hour weeks. 7 days a week, at least 15 hours a day for 3 weeks straight once. You end up becoming a walking zombie at that point. 

As far as breaks go, I try to limit them. Sometimes, I will not take a break if I am under a time crunch. I work better under pressure. I see nothing but wasted time when people take breaks all the time. Don't even get me started on smokers that take a 10-15 minute "smoke break" every hour.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

brian john said:


> Silicon Valley is suppose to be returning to business, you seeing or getting any of that?


Not yet

~Matt


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In DC if you go out to a bar or any gathering place, all the folks are talking about how many hours they worked last week, how many next week and how hard this month has been.


In the UK if you go to a pub, they are discussing their last vacation or where they are going on their next vacation, way more laid back about the work issue.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

60 hour weeks are pretty normal for me. The biggest thing I will stress for anyone that works that many (or more) hours per week is to take proper dinner and supper breaks, and eat decent food. You're tired already. No reason to be tired AND have your body filled up with not enough nourishment and junky food. That will make you twice as wiped out.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 25, 2011)

kaboler said:


> 60 hours is a lot, too much.
> 
> Health, family, friends!!!
> 
> ...


speed-ballin helps too


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

kevmanTA said:


> I love when a customer calls and says..
> "We have a line that our electrician has been working on, he's in the clinic.. When can you start"
> "Oh yeah, it has to run production.... Monday"
> It's a scrap conveyor for 4 presses, all underground, a total of 2 30 conductor teck cables run, and a butt load of controls work to do.. I need the money!


Just make sheerer to take pictures.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

57 hours.. Went home, grabbed a Strong Bow, lifted the car on to jacks, removed my header, did some adjusting, put it back in, installed my new mini starter, then went and passed out.. How manly is that?!


----------

